# Open Carolina Layout



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought I would share these pics. I would love to have this boat down in the gulf. You could do some damage with it. I figured many of you might have never have seen this type of layout. Its unique for sure. You could pretty much do anything with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Sweet rig!


I have seen them do everything from inshore bottom fish to trolling up 200lb bigeyes out in the deep with this boat. One day in July they were next to us throwing poppers off the front for yellowfin. It really is a do all kind of layout.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ride*

There used to be one fishing out of Swansboro years ago as well that one was built in Maine but the one you have pictured is defiantly a Wancheese Manns harbor boat wonder who the builder was?


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.countrygirlcharters.com/

Heres their website. Pretty sweet boat. Heres what I pulled of the website.

"The 57-foot vessel was built by Capt. Allan with the help of his father-in-law, local legend Buddy Cannady of BC Boatworks."


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

When I had my old Grady in Wanchese I used to run into BC all the time. He is a heck of nice guy. He has mixed his share of resin, thats for sure.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Why oh why!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that layout! I am planning to have almost the same layout on my V20. Only it will be an enclosed center console with a shortened cuddy.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

xyzzy said:


> Why oh why!


Ha ha  I know. But the pure functionality wins over ugly. I wish the boat I worked on had been laid out like this. My job would have been much easier.

For drifting for swords, rig fishing, bottom fishing...this just wins out over an over.


----------

